# Pleasse join my Facebook group as a joke :)



## jogri17 (Oct 8, 2009)

Login | Facebook


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry. I never joke.

-----Added 10/8/2009 at 08:49:24 EST-----

Although check out this Facebook group too!

Login | Facebook


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 9, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Sorry. I never joke.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry I don't facebook.

AMR

-----Added 10/9/2009 at 02:37:14 EST-----

Why does this notice appear TODAY:
"This forum is closed for posting on the Lord's Day in observance of the Christian Sabbath."

Something left over from the recent platform conversion process?

AMR


----------

